# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: Τιμολογιακές αλλαγές σε προγράμματα συμβολαίου σταθερής για Επαγγελματίες συνδρομητές

## nnn

Η εταιρεία VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) ανακοινώνει ότι στα ακόλουθα Vodafone Εταιρικά προγράμματα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας & Internet από την 1η Νοεμβρίου 2017 η χρέωση προς κινητά μετά την παρέλευση του ενσωματωμένου χρόνου ομιλίας διαμορφώνεται ως εξής:

Α)    Vodafone Business Connect 1/2/4/6/8 κανάλια φωνής (VBC1P, VBC1 NP, VBC1 BP, VBC2P, VBC2 NP, VBC2 BP VBC4P, στο VBC6P, VBC8P), Office Double Play 1 Γραμμή, Office Double Play 2 Γραμμές, Office Double Play 2 Γραμμές ευέλικτο καθώς και σε όλα τα Business Double Play: από 0,1637€ στα 0,1735€/λεπτό.

Β)    Vodafone Οne Net Office, Vodafone Οne Net Business, Vodafone Οne Net Enterprise και Vodafone Οne Net με 1/2/4/6/8 κανάλια φωνής: από 0,1637€ στα 0,1735€/λεπτό.

Γ)     Vodafone Business Connect 30, Vodafone Business Connect 60 και Vodafone One Net με 30 ή 60 κανάλια φωνής:  από 0,0595€ στα 0,0630€/λεπτό.

Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια χρέωσης για κλήσεις προς Εθνικά κινητά και Διεθνείς προορισμούς παραμένει 60’’ με βήμα χρέωσης 60’’. Όλες οι ανωτέρω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επισκεφθείτε το  www.vodafone.gr

Δυνάμει των ανωτέρω αλλαγών οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως (εξαιρούνται τυχόν επιδοτήσεις), εντός ενός μηνός από την παρούσα ανακοίνωση.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

